# cheapest/ best buy on salt



## ibuildcars4u (Nov 24, 2005)

i am looking for around 0 degree 50 lb bags of salt. i need to know what the best brand/price of salt to get for my new spreader. holds number 1 salt. , best ive found is traction melt, 50 lb bags , 50 bags for $450. i think this is a little high, want somewhere around $4 to $7 a bag for 0 degree, dont need it to go into the negatives unless its a good price. thank you for your time


----------



## ibuildcars4u (Nov 24, 2005)

boy no suggestions, anybody use ice management here?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its only been a few hours since you posted, a lot of NE guys are still out plowing from the storm and i'm sure the Midwest guys are sleeping in after their battles the other night.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*I got Winter melt*

I use winter melt.....i think that it says its good to 5 degrees....heres the link http://www.cargillsalt.com/deicing/dc_salt_deicing_wintermelt.htm I pay 3.34 for a 50lb bag or i think 173.94 per skid of 49 bags. (tax is included in that)....it seems to work good. I am happy with it! I buy it from Chulski's Salt service in Marne, MI ( 5 miles west of Grand Rapids) 616-677-1700


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

firstclasslawn said:


> I use winter melt.....i think that it says its good to 5 degrees....heres the link http://www.cargillsalt.com/deicing/dc_salt_deicing_wintermelt.htm I pay 3.34 for a 50lb bag or i think 173.94 per skid of 49 bags. (tax is included in that)....it seems to work good. I am happy with it! I buy it from Chulski's Salt service in Marne, MI ( 5 miles west of Grand Rapids) 616-677-1700


I just picked up a new supply the other day, same price. (no mystery there)
I hope its your math thats wrong. Now I need to refigure mine, I figured 3.55 per bag tax incl.
Glacier Melt which is good to -25 is only 6.70 per bag tax included.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

ibuildcars4u said:


> i am looking for around 0 degree 50 lb bags of salt. i need to know what the best brand/price of salt to get for my new spreader. holds number 1 salt. , best ive found is traction melt, 50 lb bags , 50 bags for $450. i think this is a little high, want somewhere around $4 to $7 a bag for 0 degree, dont need it to go into the negatives unless its a good price. thank you for your time


Where in Ohio are you located??? I get can buy a pallet of 50 pounders for $105 here.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I use Quad Release for sidewalks. Effective to -12F and in 50# bags for $7.49 a bag if you buy a pallet of 49 bags. Works really well through a tailgate spreader and a sidewalk spreader. I buy mine through Green Velvet sod farms in Bellbrook OH. The label says friendly for concrete and landscaping but I don't really know.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Liesure Lawn distributes a product called enviromelt that is a little cheaper than the quad release mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

We get the Saf T Salt brand here. the typical yellow bags with the black stripes on them. We are paying $176.40 (plus tax) for the 50# pallets, and $129. for the 80# pallets. There was someone on here from Lansing I saw that was paying only about $3 per bag for the %0's. I wish I could find that around here for that.


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

I work at a Royster Clark in SE MI. We deal mainly with agricultural products. We do sell ice melt however. It would probably sell for around $350 a pallat (ton). We also sell bulk potash for ice melt to some local hardware stores. That runs about $270 a ton or so. This ice melt is very friendly to sidewalks and grass.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Shop around, prices do very.

Meldrum Bros., 23 Mile and I-94 (north of Detroit).

Salt 50# $3.10 ($152.00 pallet) 49 bags.
Salt 80# $4.50 ($135.00 pallet) 30 bags.
Knox 50# $7.45 ($312.90 pallet) 42 bags.
Blizzard 50# $8.35 ($334.00 pallet) 40 bags.
Avalanche 50# $13.00 ($650.00 pallet) 50 bags.
Peladow 50# $12.25 ($686.00 pallet) 56 bags.

Salt by the yard, $57.50

..and they do deliver to Flint (at a price).


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow , I should try some of the stuff you guys are using. I am paying $13.00 per bag for calcium chloride flakes 50lb. bags by the pallet load. I would love to find something that actually works for 3-4 bucks a bag. I'm going to check my supplier for that Halite stuff.


----------



## Predator63 (Dec 12, 2005)

firstclasslawn, where is your business based at? 10 mile and m-37? Just wondering if your the one I see....


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> I use winter melt.....i think that it says its good to 5 degrees....heres the link http://www.cargillsalt.com/deicing/dc_salt_deicing_wintermelt.htm I pay 3.34 for a 50lb bag or i think 173.94 per skid of 49 bags. (tax is included in that)....it seems to work good. I am happy with it! I buy it from Chulski's Salt service in Marne, MI ( 5 miles west of Grand Rapids) 616-677-1700


The product from Cargill is +90% rock salt (sodium chloride).


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

stumper1620 said:


> I just picked up a new supply the other day, same price. (no mystery there)
> I hope its your math thats wrong. Now I need to refigure mine, I figured 3.55 per bag tax incl.
> Glacier Melt which is good to -25 is only 6.70 per bag tax included.


Glacier Melt is +90% rock salt w/less than 5% of calcium chloride mixed, to allow them to claim it will melt to -25 F. The only part of that bag that will melt to -25 F., is less then 5%.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

fortydegnorth said:


> Liesure Lawn distributes a product called enviromelt that is a little cheaper than the quad release mentioned in the previous post.


Environmelt = +90% rock salt


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

DugHD said:


> Wow , I should try some of the stuff you guys are using. I am paying $13.00 per bag for calcium chloride flakes 50lb. bags by the pallet load. I would love to find something that actually works for 3-4 bucks a bag. I'm going to check my supplier for that Halite stuff.


Halite = generic name for rock salt - sodium chloride. Stay with the calcium chloride. You are actually using a quality product. 77-78% active ingrediant.


----------

